# HOW does ANYONE control their eating?!



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I need to have tips on how to control my eating. I can't do it, I don't know how! My mom and I went grocery shopping today and I have managed to cut out all wheat, and I am going to cut out all dairy (except for a dollop of plain, non-fat greek yogurt in the morning since it's found people who have one serving of milk a day lose a bit more weight than those who don't). So I am happy to have 2 things I am entirely cutting out. I am also cutting out all processed and fried and fatty foods. So I'm happy to have things I am cutting out, and have stuck to. They'll be easy to cut out, anyway.

BUT. There is one enemy I have that I cannot ever shake, and his name is sugar. I do not know how to have self control when it comes to sugar. I want to lose at least 7 lbs, maybe up to 10 lbs, but I can't when I have sugar controlling my life. I don't keep it in the house if I can help it, because that solves my problem...but my mom does. Like today she bought chocolate macaroons and I've eaten over 10 now and that's about, 700 calories in macaroons alone. It's upsetting because I can't stop myself. 

So does anyone have any tips on how to help me just keep my mouth shut with this sugar problem? I don't know how to stop myself. How does one control what they eat?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I probably don't have great advice but..I notice when I eat spicey foods I crave chocolate/sugar, but when I eat tuna fish I don't crave anything sweet. Maybe if you keep track of the foods that trigger a sugar craving and those that lessen it might be helpful.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Sing.

Play music.

Draw.

Write.

Do something to express your frustration, and keep expressing until it's exhausted.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gonna eat the entire box tonight so that I can be sugar free tomorrow. Does it make sense? No, not logically. The logical thing is to just not eat them anymore. But my brain is like, noooooooo, eat them all tonight so that you can't eat them tomorrow. They're not even mine, they're my mom's.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Eat lots of protein/vegetables at meal times and the cravings will subside. Don't cut them completely out and go cold turkey because most likely, you'll fall off the wagon and end up splurging again. Just gradually cut down bit by bit every week, followed by increase in proteins/veggies, and you'll be surprised how much you don't miss the sugary stuff. 

Oh yeah, keep yourself occupied/busy/focused on something else throughout the day. It doesn't have to be from exercise. Go outside more often and stay away from the kitchen. Good luck! I had a hard time cutting out sugar too but I'm slowly getting it under control. Well, right now, I have a huge toothache and it's such a pain to eat; I didn't have one sweet thing all day and I'm surprised that I don't even miss it.


----------



## awkwardbanana (Feb 24, 2013)

Ahahahaa! I know EXACTLY what you're going through! I ate pretty healthily for about a month, but all of february has been epic fail after epic fail. I know sugar isn't good for me, but it's just so tasty! I'm going to try the 21 day sugar detox that starts on march 4th. I've been reluctant to fork over the $20 up until this point when I already know which foods need to be cut out or limited, but I think the daily e-mails will help keep me on track. Anyway, if you'd like, we can join forced in our quest to defeat the sugary fiends. Even if not, feel free to shoot me a message if you just want to talk or something. good luck!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

IIFYM.(if it fits your macros) you can google this and see where abouts you're at for how much exercise you do/metabolism.

Don't limit yourself so much on stuff.. there is no reason to only have one dollop of greek yogurt, the stuff is great.

you don't need to be anal about every little thing you eat, the stress and pressure will just ruin you, just keep a rough guideline of what you're eating i.e look at the back of the stuff and see how many cals it is per 100g or per seving, if its in kj's then its 420kj = 100 cals. (you dont need to be perfect, just roughly estimate)

on sugar, I'm the same way as you but I cut it down with the use of artificial sweeters like splenda and natural stuff like cocoa powder (mixed together with cottage cheese or greek yogurt is like a dessert, only low cal high protein).

also if you're buying your own food thats a biggie, stick to getting blandish but high protein lowish calorie foods like frozen/fresh fish (uncrumbed/not in a box), premium mince, tuna or chicken (breast preferable) and invest in some nice sauces/spices so you' don't get sick of them.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Increase exercise, enjoy guilt-free chocolate. 8)



Barette said:


> But my brain is like, noooooooo, eat them all tonight so that you can't eat them tomorrow.


Haha this is exactly my thought process too. It seems so logical in the moment...

Sorry I don't have much advice. Maybe you're craving sugar if you're not getting enough other nutrients or your portion sizes are too small. Do you feel weak and/or hungry when you're craving sugar, or is it purely emotional? Fill up on healthy proteins and vegetables. Get a blood test to check that you're not deficient in something.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It is difficult. My only advice is eat quite large (healthy) meals, and just DON'T BUY the sugary treats, or if you do not in any decent quantity. If it isn't there you can't eat it!


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm the same. I just have no self control with sugar. I've found if I start I can't stop so if you can resist that first macaroon... Maybe you could ask your mum not to buy anything like that? Or to keep it locked away. I'd probably weigh at least ten pounds more if my mum bought junk food.


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't eat when you're bored. Start smoking cigs. When you're bored you'll smoke a cig instead of eating something. Only eat when your stomach is growling.

"I just ate a sandwich, I'm not hungry."

I only eat when I'm hungry, and I remember that I've ate something.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I try not to buy any junk food..Having some nuts or fruit would help me keep off from eating junk food..sometimes ill just have an energy drink, protein bar, or a protein shake to avoid over eating..


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

I keep some Halloween candy around to snack on.......as long as you don't eat a whole bag of it an limit yourself to a few pieces its fine.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

10 lbs is nothing, what's the point of losing that much? i hate exercising, the only reason why I do it sometimes is because of my high blood pressure, I'm really supposed to do it always but I don't care, I do it when it gets really high and medication it's risky since a lot of negative side effects so I don't take that, just replace the sugar with healthy sugars from fruits


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

It comes to a point when losing weight and weight goals become more important than the food. My advice is to not even have them around your house at all. If you consciously tell yourself you won't do it, then you won't eat them. If you give yourself an option, "Should I? Maybe I should..." Then you WILL eat it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

This might not be a common reason for someone my age (early twenties), but health has been a stronger motivator for me than losing weight. Basically the mindset is that I can always lose weight, so who cares. But health problems are so much more complicated and difficult to reverse (if at all). Since I started nursing classes, I'm seeing how horribly, horribly debilitating some long-term effects of bad health can cause.

Of course I only come to this epiphany as I'm _experiencing _the effects of years and years of unhealthful habits /facepalm

There's two boxes of pizza sitting on my kitchen table. Gain a pound or two? Worth it. Possible hypertension, diabetes, etc.? Um.. I'll pass :um


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

I cannot resist sugary things if they are in the vicinity very well either (i even have views that instruct me that sugar is very bad - satanic level bad - and i still, on occasions, would steal my mom's granola bars when she was sleeping and when i was hungry. finally i made her start keeping them in the trunk of her car which helped a lot. she thought this was ridiculous but once she realized her granola bars weren't going missing anymore she was okay with it. she just didn't like the idea of having to hide food from her adult son, that set the wrong way with her for some reason).

so for me at least i think it would be kind of futile to try to not to eat the cookies or whatever the sweet thing is if they are in the house. you could do it, but the effort that the self-control would take would be so exhausting and unpleasant as to be not worth it i think. the simplest solution, and it's probably not possible - my mom still buys sweet things when she has cravings though not as much - would be to not buy the stuff in the first place (and to not have your mom or family buy it, or to have them but much less of it).

if the shopping habits of your family can't be adjusted then the other thing is maybe to have enough nice food in the house for you, so you can eat that, and than after have some kind sugar-free candy (there are some nice alternative sweeteners) to suppress your urge to grab a cookie or to eat a cookie in place of what you should be eating. but you need to eat things that fill you up, and figure out what kind of things you like which can do that.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Barette said:


> I need to have tips on how to control my eating. I can't do it, I don't know how! My mom and I went grocery shopping today and I have managed to cut out all wheat, and I am going to cut out all dairy (except for a dollop of plain, non-fat greek yogurt in the morning since it's found people who have one serving of milk a day lose a bit more weight than those who don't). So I am happy to have 2 things I am entirely cutting out. I am also cutting out all processed and fried and fatty foods. So I'm happy to have things I am cutting out, and have stuck to. They'll be easy to cut out, anyway.
> 
> BUT. There is one enemy I have that I cannot ever shake, and his name is sugar. I do not know how to have self control when it comes to sugar. I want to lose at least 7 lbs, maybe up to 10 lbs, but I can't when I have sugar controlling my life. I don't keep it in the house if I can help it, because that solves my problem...but my mom does. Like today she bought chocolate macaroons and I've eaten over 10 now and that's about, 700 calories in macaroons alone. It's upsetting because I can't stop myself.
> 
> So does anyone have any tips on how to help me just keep my mouth shut with this sugar problem? I don't know how to stop myself. How does one control what they eat?


 try putting a rubberband on ur wrist and every time u start to reach for something sugary pull it back and snap it against ur wrist...it works


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tieffers said:


> Well, for me...the more I abstain, the less I crave. Especially with sugar. I've stopped eating sugar altogether, and it's so limited in my diet, even a slightly overripe apple is just too sweet to me. The processed foods most people eat have left them really flavor desensitized, so it's just a matter of sensitizing yourself again by eliminating added sugars. I've gotten to the point where if I crave sweets, it means I'm craving fruit.
> 
> That's just my personal experience, though. If you want something that feels indulgent, homemade oatmeal cookies are fabulous and not terrible/maybe even good for you, depending on how you make it.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm hoping that's what's gonna happen when I begin cutting out sugar more and more. I've learned cold turkey doesn't work, haha, but I do want to cut it out. Certain things, I can't drink. A long while ago I was very restrictive with my food, and so soda was one of the things I cut out, and now I just can't drink it anymore. It's just tasteless sugar now. So hopefully the more I cut it out, the better.

I did find that whenever I drink caffeine, I go crazy for sweets. Turns out caffeine causes sweets and fats cravings! Something to do with the cortisol. So I'm gonna drink caffeine just with meals now.



Elad said:


> IIFYM.(if it fits your macros) you can google this and see where abouts you're at for how much exercise you do/metabolism.
> 
> Don't limit yourself so much on stuff.. there is no reason to only have one dollop of greek yogurt, the stuff is great.
> 
> ...


Holy ****, through that site I found out my BMR is a little over 1800. That gives me a lot of leeway with calories, I guess. I'm lower on the BMI scale w/ good body fat too, how cray. That makes me very happy.

And thanks for the tip on mixing coca powder with greek yogurt, I was having CRAZY cravings a little bit ago and did that with some banana, totally solved my craving.



kast said:


> Increase exercise, enjoy guilt-free chocolate. 8)
> 
> Haha this is exactly my thought process too. It seems so logical in the moment...
> 
> Sorry I don't have much advice. Maybe you're craving sugar if you're not getting enough other nutrients or your portion sizes are too small. Do you feel weak and/or hungry when you're craving sugar, or is it purely emotional? Fill up on healthy proteins and vegetables. Get a blood test to check that you're not deficient in something.


I think it's partly emotional, too. I was stressed last night and ate a TON. Ate every last macaroon, making it like over 15. So over 1000 calories. Gah.

But yeah, thanks for the tips. I've decided I can't cut out sugar entirely. I will cut out processed sugar, though, like Reese's or w/e. But I'm gonna get dark chocolate to cure my cravings, so that it's a big healthier that way.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No dairy, wheat, fat, or sugar? What do you eat? Cardboard? Sounds like Hell on earth. I just eat small portions of whatever I want, only when I'm hungry. I usually drink coffee for breakfast, eat bread and peanut butter or something else small for lunch but sometimes only coffee.. and something bigger like a portion of pasta for dinner. then I usually get hungry later at night, and I eat crackers or candy. Not very healthy.. but I could never cut out taste and everything enjoyable to lose weight. If you can, then you are a much stronger person then I'll ever be. Lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> Holy ****, through that site I found out my BMR is a little over 1800. That gives me a lot of leeway with calories, I guess. I'm lower on the BMI scale w/ good body fat too, how cray. That makes me very happy.
> 
> And thanks for the tip on mixing coca powder with greek yogurt, I was having CRAZY cravings a little bit ago and did that with some banana, totally solved my craving.
> .


hells yeah. Just get experimental with stuff, there are no rules to the food game son. Anything you can mix/make yourself will be so much better and filling than the prepackaged boxed stuff, they are full of garbage and the cals/carbs add up ridiculously fast.

also just focus on dropping overall carbs, you don't need to really worry about fat so much.. cut out (or atleast down) wheat/pasta etc and you'll meet your goals.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> No dairy, wheat, fat, or sugar? What do you eat? Cardboard? Sounds like Hell on earth.
> ...If you can, then you are a much stronger person then I'll ever be. Lol.


It seems hard, to cut that out, but it's actually been easy thus far. Like I had a fruit smoothie for breakfast, a salad with chicken for lunch, and an omelette with home fries for dinner. Some fruit for snacks. If I want pasta I just have quinoa pasta, and I just don't miss dairy (except for my bit of greek yogurt, but that's just cause it's proven to help with weight loss). And I've cut out fats before and it was so easy, so I think it'll be easy to keep. The end result will hopefully be more energy, too.

Course, with my dinner, I had chocolate fudge cake for dessert, but that's cause I have no self control. After the cake I decided I'm just gonna have a few squares of dark chocolate at night, so I can satiate my cravings for chocolate but not go overboard by having fudge cake (I only wanted it for the chocolate, I didn't even eat the cake part, just the fudge). I'm enjoying having no wheat dairy or fats (except for the ****in' cake), so I figure I can struggle with the sugar part. I probably have an addiction to it though, cause I swear this morning I would've been willing to heat it over a spoon and inject it, I wanted it so bad.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I just started last week... cutting back on what I eat.

I have my meals planned a day in advance and at what time. This helps me do 2 things. 1) Look forward to eating, 3) I know what I will be eating and won't think of foods I could have (the only foods in my mind are the ones on my list for that day).

For example, tomorrow I'll be having...

9am - Cheerios with soy milk and sliced strawberries
11am - applesauce
1pm - pea soup
3pm - apple, orange juice
4pm - 6 saltine crackers
6pm - 2 eggs, 2 veggie bacon strips, 1 slice of bread
all day - water

And at 8, I exercise for 40mins.

If you can't survive without sweets, then eat chocolate... but I would plan it later in the day (as I do with my crackers; I love salt). Have a bite size chocolate bar, or (my favorite - Dove bites). But just one. You're going to have a fulfilling meal in 2hrs, anyway. Just by KNOWING you will be able to have your sweet later in the day will make you less likely to eat it in the morning, and then once again in the afternoon. Don't think you're not allowed to have it. Think of it as your daily reward.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Talk to your mother tell her not to bring in foods that'll disrupt your personal goals.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally when I have a sweet craving I just slam down sugar free drinks. No calories or sugar and satisfies the sweet cravings. 

I know artificial sweeteners aren't the best but I figure having that every now and then is better than gaining fat. Works pretty well for me


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

itsjustin said:


> If you can't survive without sweets, then eat chocolate... but I would plan it later in the day (as I do with my crackers; I love salt). Have a bite size chocolate bar, or (my favorite - Dove bites). But just one. You're going to have a fulfilling meal in 2hrs, anyway. Just by KNOWING you will be able to have your sweet later in the day will make you less likely to eat it in the morning, and then once again in the afternoon. Don't think you're not allowed to have it. Think of it as your daily reward.


That's a really good suggestion, to only have it later in the day. I had 2 squares of chocolate with lunch, and next thing you know, I've had 6 today. 6 squares of dark chocolate isn't bad, it's 70% so it's not too bad for me, but still, I was planning on only 2 haha. I wanted to only have it after dinner, but I thought I could handle one. Now I see I HAVE to not have any sugar until after dinner, cause then I won't eat more than I should.


----------



## Pumpkin Head (Feb 26, 2013)

When I started cutting the sugar out of my diet that I noticed could start tasting the sugar in things I never even though of as sweet before. Like Pizza Hut crust. Now, I don't even like most things that are very sweet because it tastes too strong, though I still usually crave a dessert after a meal. Eating clementines after meals helped me, and ghiardelli is really good about making different chocolate types with low sugar content. Orange juice satisfies my soda cravings just as well, and stevia is my very dear friend.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I just decided recently that I am going to stop my normal habit of trying to have 2 or 3 treats a week, and just cut out all foods with high proportion of refined sugar completely. 
I remember when I used to do this, and I didn't crave them. Where as having them a couple of times a week makes me want them more, and I end up overdoing it.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Barette said:


> I need to have tips on how to control my eating. I can't do it, I don't know how! My mom and I went grocery shopping today and I have managed to cut out all wheat, and I am going to cut out all dairy (except for a dollop of plain, non-fat greek yogurt in the morning since it's found people who have one serving of milk a day lose a bit more weight than those who don't). So I am happy to have 2 things I am entirely cutting out. I am also cutting out all processed and fried and fatty foods. So I'm happy to have things I am cutting out, and have stuck to. They'll be easy to cut out, anyway.
> 
> BUT. There is one enemy I have that I cannot ever shake, and his name is sugar. I do not know how to have self control when it comes to sugar. I want to lose at least 7 lbs, maybe up to 10 lbs, but I can't when I have sugar controlling my life. I don't keep it in the house if I can help it, because that solves my problem...but my mom does. Like today she bought chocolate macaroons and I've eaten over 10 now and that's about, 700 calories in macaroons alone. It's upsetting because I can't stop myself.
> 
> So does anyone have any tips on how to help me just keep my mouth shut with this sugar problem? I don't know how to stop myself. How does one control what they eat?


there are a few things you can do to control this. one thing is figuring out why you eat. usually it's because of boredom, loneliness, depression etc... . the fact is that eating gives you some kind of beneift i.e release from boredom. so you need to figure out a way to get that benefit from somewhere else instead of food. if your problem is boredom then figure out why you are bored. maybe it's because you don't have a social life. maybe the reason you don't have a social life is because you have anxiety. therefore instead of eating to relieve boredom you should spend your time reading books on how to overcome anxiety and this will give you a feeling of excitement about the future which releives the boredom hence you dont need to eat

another thing is to use environment control. if food is in your enviroment chances are you'll eat it. therefore remove the food from your enviroment and you wont be tempted. as successful as enviroment control is however there is one thing that is even more effect. it's called parts integration(its an NLP technique. you can get instructions and do it yourself, or see an actuall nlp practitioner or use a cd). it corrects the conflict in your unconcious mind. part of you wants to eat and part of you doesn't. that's a conflict. when you fix conflicts at an unconcious level you will resist food on auto pilot even if it's in your house tempting you every second of the day. you will just resist simple as that because you are in alignment with your uncocnious mind


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

It actually gets easier. So far I have lost almost 50 pounds since last summer. I used to eat a lot of fast food and sweets. But slowly over time I would eat less calories and junk food. Over time after I lost more weight it became easier to resist the craving for junk food. It takes time to train your hunger to not want as much.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Our doctors recommend that a person should eat the amount of food equal to the volume of his/her own handful and no more. Thrice a day.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Barette said:


> I need to have tips on how to control my eating. I can't do it, I don't know how! My mom and I went grocery shopping today and I have managed to cut out all wheat, and I am going to cut out all dairy (except for a dollop of plain, non-fat greek yogurt in the morning since it's found people who have one serving of milk a day lose a bit more weight than those who don't). So I am happy to have 2 things I am entirely cutting out. I am also cutting out all processed and fried and fatty foods. So I'm happy to have things I am cutting out, and have stuck to. They'll be easy to cut out, anyway.
> 
> BUT. There is one enemy I have that I cannot ever shake, and his name is sugar. I do not know how to have self control when it comes to sugar. I want to lose at least 7 lbs, maybe up to 10 lbs, but I can't when I have sugar controlling my life. I don't keep it in the house if I can help it, because that solves my problem...but my mom does. Like today she bought chocolate macaroons and I've eaten over 10 now and that's about, 700 calories in macaroons alone. It's upsetting because I can't stop myself.
> 
> So does anyone have any tips on how to help me just keep my mouth shut with this sugar problem? I don't know how to stop myself. How does one control what they eat?


i have the same the problem.

the best thing to do is make a commitment to yourself to eat healthy and avoid ALL sugar from monday-saturday. then at the end of the week on sunday allow yourself to eat what you want. but only on sundays and only after you have earned it by making sacrafices for 6 full days. and only if you get back on the wagon again on the following monday.

this is quite hard at first but once you have resisted sugar for a few days you start gaining momentum and it gets easier. if you slip up during the week though it's so hard to get momentum back. usually it starts with ''o i'll just have one chocolate bar, it wont hurt. but 1 turns to 2 to 3 to 4. then the following day you want it again cos you've had a taste for it. you end up ruining the whole week and then it takes ages to get started again

the hardest thing is getting started in the first place but once you get started you will surprise yourself how disciplined you can be. but just make sure you resist a slip up during the week


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Our doctors recommend that a person should eat the amount of food equal to the volume of his/her own handful and no more. Thrice a day.


Is this before or after chewing it up?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

paulyD said:


> i have the same the problem.
> 
> the best thing to do is make a commitment to yourself to eat healthy and avoid ALL sugar from monday-saturday. then at the end of the week on sunday allow yourself to eat what you want. but only on sundays and only after you have earned it by making sacrafices for 6 full days. and only if you get back on the wagon again on the following monday.
> 
> ...


I've wanted to do the "one day a week splurge" thing but I just don't know how to do that. Like, I can't, haha. I've been good at controlling myself, like I didn't get a chocolate chip muffin that I was craving like _crazy_ today, and even though I was standing there staring at the big, bountiful, beautiful muffins, I just got a salad. I'm glad cause that saved me like 500 calories and keep wheat free. I wouldn't have resisted 2 weeks ago. I can't really just go cold turkey and have one cheat day, cause I can say for sure that cheat day would be like 4,000. I've tried that in the past, being good then having a "whatever you want" type day and the tally, if I can remember right, was like 4,345 calories. I've been good lately though, I'm introducing healthier things into my diet, I only have good foods at home and only make good foods at home (as well as only wheat/dairy free stuff) and when I go out, if I see something I really want/crave, I have it. So I've been doing better with controlling myself. Not great, but better.


----------



## random man (Feb 16, 2013)

i CANT control it
but lots of water helps, as does excercise, who says you have to be slim anyway? id prefer to be big and healthy then count calories


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Sugar should only be a concern if you're getting too much of it or too little of it (or you are a diabetic). Advice is widely available online as to the daily guideline amounts of sugar.

The aim is to keep sugar levels healthy and stable. Signs off too little sugar will be postural hypotension, i.e. temporary losing sight and feeling faint when standing up having been sitting down. Too much sugar is harder to detect but can lead to diabetes.

A balanced diet is the key. Too much of *anything* is a bad thing, that's why it's "too much". If you have a sweet tooth then google for techniques in how to cut down in sugary foods - there should be reasonable advice out there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How about sugar free things? One serving of sugar free jello only has 10 calories. Sugar free pudding snacks have about 60 calories I believe. Unsweetend almond milk with sugar free cocoa tastes good.

If you like spicy food, buy some red pepper paste from a Korean grocey store and mix it with sweetner in chicken or tuna. Tastes soooo good, especially on whole wheat bread.

Also don't cut out fat. Your body needs fat.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

nubly said:


> How about sugar free things? One serving of sugar free jello only has 10 calories. Sugar free pudding snacks have about 60 calories I believe. Unsweetend almond milk with sugar free cocoa tastes good.
> 
> If you like spicy food, buy some red pepper paste from a Korean grocey store and mix it with sweetner in chicken or tuna. Tastes soooo good, especially on whole wheat bread.
> 
> Also don't cut out fat. Your body needs fat.


I don't like sugar-free things, they add so many chemicals to make it taste semi-decent. Plus I don't like processed foods, either. I have been making hot cocoa with almond milk, unsweetened coca powder, and some honey and Stevia and it tastes really good.

Luckily I'm semi -getting my eating under control. I'm starting to get scared I'm gonna get diabetes, so that's helping me convince myself to cut back some.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Barette said:


> I've wanted to do the "one day a week splurge" thing but I just don't know how to do that. Like, I can't, haha. I've been good at controlling myself, like I didn't get a chocolate chip muffin that I was craving like _crazy_ today, and even though I was standing there staring at the big, bountiful, beautiful muffins, I just got a salad. I'm glad cause that saved me like 500 calories and keep wheat free. I wouldn't have resisted 2 weeks ago. I can't really just go cold turkey and have one cheat day, cause I can say for sure that cheat day would be like 4,000. I've tried that in the past, being good then having a "whatever you want" type day and the tally, if I can remember right, was like 4,345 calories. I've been good lately though, I'm introducing healthier things into my diet, I only have good foods at home and only make good foods at home (as well as only wheat/dairy free stuff) and when I go out, if I see something I really want/crave, I have it. So I've been doing better with controlling myself. Not great, but better.


there is something called ''if it fits your micros'' which might interest you

basically it means that if you need a certain number of calories per day and a certain amount of grams of carbs, fats, proteins etc.. then you can include some junk food everyday just as long as it fits into those micros. for example if you need 2500 calories per day then you can eat some junk food as well as healthy food everyday just as long as you dont exceed the 2500 calories


----------



## aloof (Mar 13, 2013)

There's no magic trick. Be cautious or suffer the consequences.


----------



## anarkee (Feb 27, 2013)

do cardio for weight loss instead


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

paulyD said:


> there is something called ''if it fits your micros'' which might interest you
> 
> basically it means that if you need a certain number of calories per day and a certain amount of grams of carbs, fats, proteins etc.. then you can include some junk food everyday just as long as it fits into those micros. for example if you need 2500 calories per day then you can eat some junk food as well as healthy food everyday just as long as you dont exceed the 2500 calories


Thanks! Someone else here suggested it, I'll look into it.



anarkee said:


> do cardio for weight loss instead


I have been doing cardio. About 45 minutes a day (along with weight machines), though I'm gonna increase it to an hour starting today. I didn't work out for like 7 months and only really started the past few weeks, so for a while I could only mentally make myself do 30 minutes. I want to do exercise + diet.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips in this thread though, I'm really starting to make progress with controlling my eating. What I'm eating like now doesn't really scream "progress!" but compared to a few months ago, it's def progress. Like my mom wanted Peeps, so I bought two boxes yesterday (2 for price of one) and told myself I'd only have like 2, but then ate one of the boxes on the way to the gym. Practically swallowed the entire thing, box included. Which, gave me the will to work out harder cause I felt like a fatass, but hey, I've eaten way worse. A few months ago I'd have gotten that, plus chocolate, plus w/e else because I've felt so bad lately. But I'm working on making it so that exercise is the stress reliever, rather than food. Like while I was doing the bikes I was getting really upset and started crying a bit, but that upsetmentness kept me on there and I raised the level of difficult more and more the more upset I got, and it helped. Plus now when I need to emotionally eat, I have fruit if I need sugar, or some veggies drizzled in balsamic vinegar if I need some tartness. So I'm replacing junk emotional eating with good emotional eating, too. I'm starting to make progress, haha. It's slow, considering it's like a decade worth of eating habits I need to change (as well as building up self control, since I have none).


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

for me personally there is no diet like being broke, makes me use my money on the foods I need. (for the most part) and for motivation take a picture of body, have a good look at it and come to terms with where you're at. keep that pic on your desktop or whatever as a constant reminder, when you feel like you're gonna binge out just use it for a little help to remember why.

also eating sugar free stuff, like sugar free energy drinks, using splenda.

list of cool things:

greek yogurt
cottage cheese
cocoa powder
almond milk
meats/poultry not fried in old
coke zero

stick to things that have lower carb amounts since it will help curb your overall calories (1g carb = 4 cals, 1g protein/fat = 2) (roughly/fatmaybeoff)

its bread and stuff that really makes it easy to overeat, its a lot harder to do it with mostly just protein rich foods.

protip: dont go cold turkey on candy etc, just calc what it has roughly and fit it in (in smaller amounts)

basically google IIFYM (if it fits your macros) its legit.

edit; my favourite thing right now is putting about 300g of greek yogurt (160 cals) with some cocoa powder, a little bit of syrup/splenda and a scoop of protein powder (130 cals)

all up in the bowl its actually a lot, you dont have to use the protein powder and it tastes like chocolate pudding/sauce with high protein (about 45g) and low cals for what it is.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugary stuff tastes terrible, I've never liked it. It's easier to eat nothing than it is to control consumption, that's the problem. I just eat the same stuff all the time, that helps; spinach salads with very lo cal dressing and plain greek yogurt with fruit mostly. You're smaller and lighter than me, so I wouldn't have guessed you'd be into candy.


----------



## Daydreamer0 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I've never really had problems with cravings, but I went through a phase where i'd drink about half a litre to a litre of green tea a day and that REALLY filled me up. Green tea seems to get rid of my appetite for a while afterwards. Maybe you could give that a try? 
P.S. it was loose leaf green tea, it is much different than the crap you get in tea bags at the supermarket.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think you need more self control, 
if you honestly want to reach your goal badly enough, you will not resort to the nearest temptation.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

aloof said:


> There's no magic trick. Be cautious or suffer the consequences.


 what consequences? :um


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

If I feel snacky, I drink water instead. I tend to eat a lot when I'm bored so I combat the cravings with water. If my body still yearns for food, then I go for the healthy snack. 
But you should eat throughout the day to maintain your metabolism.


----------

